# Corelia's Nostalgia EP



## Joh (Sep 4, 2011)

So out of the lucky few of us who get to chime into the private soundcloud set of this soon to be released EP, who else is absolutely blown away so far? <3


----------



## RobZero (Sep 4, 2011)

i just started listening to it, sounds awesome!
but to be honest i liked glass faces' vocals better in the demo version...but maybe it's just the fact that i listened to it about a zillion times 

can't wait to receive the t-shirt/cd package!


----------



## Sebski (Sep 4, 2011)

Just got half way through. I fucking love it. I knew I was gonna love The Sound of Glaciers Moving. I like the production better on the guitars in Glass Faces, but the vocals are alright, just as good as they originally were, just different, that's all. 

Does anyone know if they said they'd upload tabs for the album?


----------



## ToniS (Sep 4, 2011)

Loving it. So much.


----------



## Sebski (Sep 4, 2011)

Every track is actually so sick. I like what they did to Res Sky Harbor. I'd be interested to see what each song is about, lyrically that is.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 4, 2011)

Ahhh I'm so jealous. I love everything Corelia has done so far and cannot wait for this EP. I also hope they make haste on those tabs, Glass Faces and Aviation are two of my favorite songs to rock out to.


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy hell every track is awesome. Their guitarists are ridiculous. 

I can't wait to get the physical copy so I can jam this everywhere I go.


----------



## gordonbombay (Sep 4, 2011)

This is blowing every new cd I got today out of the water by a mile. Absolutely incredible. Sooo much detail in the riffs, and moments of great floating feelings.


----------



## bhakan (Sep 4, 2011)

How did you guys get invited to the soundcloud set? I'm so excited for my preorder to get here after hearing everyone's opinions of what they've heard.


----------



## Joh (Sep 4, 2011)

^They emailed those who preordered with a link to the private set.


----------



## bhakan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sweet, I preordered, so I need to go find this link, thanks.


----------



## prh (Sep 4, 2011)

its just absurdly good, and more importantly, so ORIGINAL!!!!!

holy shit!!!!

there are these little moments that might sound like sikth or periphery or protest the hero but really it sounds like the most just Corelia, and on a debut thats fucking incredible

i cant say enough nice things about this band


----------



## only6 (Sep 5, 2011)

The EP is everything the teasers promised and more. Money well spent. Just waiting on my physical copy and shirt to arrive to complete the experience!


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm really digging it. This and the Red Seas Fire EP are some good releases for this week!


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 5, 2011)

RobZero said:


> but to be honest i liked glass faces' vocals better in the demo version...but maybe it's just the fact that i listened to it about a zillion times



Dis.

Otherwise very awesome!


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn this EP is incredible. Easily one of the best releases this year. Anyone know if they plan on releasing the rest of the tabs? I remember someone in the band saying they would all be put out after the EP release.


----------



## gordonbombay (Sep 5, 2011)

I have to come back and reiterate how incredible this cd is. Soooo fucking good. The mix sounds incredible on my studio monitors. Everything sits in its own nice place.


----------



## bhakan (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't get enough of this ep. My favorite song might be The Sound Of Glaciers Moving, the Chorus is my favorite vocal line in a long time.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like another preorder for me!


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 5, 2011)

bhakan said:


> I can't get enough of this ep. My favorite song might be The Sound Of Glaciers Moving, the Chorus is my favorite vocal line in a long time.


 
Seriously. Every song is absolutely killer, which shouldn't really come as a surprise. Maybe it's cuz they are the two new ones, but The Sound of Glaciers Moving is just beautiful and Blood Petals as awesome as well. Even that little interlude rules.


----------



## Joh (Sep 6, 2011)

And it's up for download


----------



## corellia_guitar (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the love guys. We are really pleased with the response so far. All of the songs are now streaming on our Facebook/Soundcloud pages. Here's a link: 

Nostalgia by Corelia on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sebski said:


> Does anyone know if they said they'd upload tabs for the album?



Yeah we are working on those right now. We tab everything we write out, it's just a matter of editing/polishing them which can be a bit tedious. We're probably going to release 'em periodically throughout the future rather than putting them all up at once.


----------



## NickB11 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sounds incredible...I would love to see their patches for the Axe Fx! It sounds so good!


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 6, 2011)

listened to it like 6 times its TOO amazing


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 6, 2011)

corellia_guitar said:


> Thanks so much for the love guys. We are really pleased with the response so far. All of the songs are now streaming on our Facebook/Soundcloud pages. Here's a link:
> 
> Nostalgia by Corelia on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> ...


 
Might I suggest breaking out of your comfort zone, and releasing all of them at once, lets say...immediately?


----------



## Espaul (Sep 6, 2011)

Didn't you guys/they have jazz part in a song? Or have I mixed up this with another band? 
Could've sworn...


----------



## Sebski (Sep 6, 2011)

corellia_guitar said:


> Thanks so much for the love guys. We are really pleased with the response so far. All of the songs are now streaming on our Facebook/Soundcloud pages. Here's a link:
> 
> Nostalgia by Corelia on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> ...



Alright that's cool. Cheers for replying. If you do end up releasing them one by one, can I suggest putting up The Sound of Glaciers Moving up first


----------



## bhakan (Sep 6, 2011)

Sebski said:


> Alright that's cool. Cheers for replying. If you do end up releasing them one by one, can I suggest putting up The Sound of Glaciers Moving up first


 +1


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 7, 2011)

Listening to this once again. Damn... this is great. Just keep this thread up as long as possible so these guys get as much attention as they deserve.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Sep 7, 2011)

bought the EP today, good stuff


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 7, 2011)

This sounds sick. I am digging this a lot.


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 7, 2011)

My preorder package came yesterday. Rocking the shirt today but my CD is cracked and Treetops is messed up, the other songs play but dammit


----------



## Sebski (Sep 7, 2011)

They just released all the lyrics on their Facebook page, check their notes. Who wants to decipher what the songs are about? I'm a terrible lyrics analyst. And does anyone know if the songs are related to each other at all?


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 7, 2011)

Why aren't more people commenting on this? A few random comments I felt compelled to list:

-The beginning of Glaciers reminds me of Minus the Bear for some reason
-The beginning of Blood Petals sounds like the beginning of DGD - Need Money
-The first few seconds of Glaciers>>>>>>>95% of the music released this year
-Corelia's guitar tone is quite enviable
-Every song on this EP gives me chills on multiple occasions
-I would consider murdering someone for the rest of the tabs

That will be all.


----------



## Joh (Sep 7, 2011)

^ I'm with you. I can't get enough of this band.


----------



## carrottopso (Sep 7, 2011)

1.downloaded the EP illegally
2. I liked it a fuckload
3. I bought a shirt
4. ????
5. you guys profit!
*6. got banned from ss.org because we don't allow piracy discussion here*


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 8, 2011)

The chords and themes on this album are so cheesy and chill that it's physically impossible to dislike this album.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 8, 2011)

Halfway through track two... It's mindblowing. Incredible songs, fucking immense vocals. Loving it something hard.


----------



## Sebski (Sep 8, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Why aren't more people commenting on this? A few random comments I felt compelled to list:
> 
> -The beginning of Glaciers reminds me of Minus the Bear for some reason
> -The beginning of Blood Petals sounds like the beginning of DGD - Need Money
> ...



I thought the exact same thing about Blood Petals' intro. Not that it's a bad thing at all.


----------



## DLG (Sep 8, 2011)

really enjoying this singer. The drums sound pretty terrible imo, liking the songs though. 

singer sounds like Rody from PtH meets John Arch


----------



## Fiction (Sep 8, 2011)

I had to listen through on soundcloud.. cause you guys don't have a digipak with physical + cd 

Anyways, I ordered the shirt and cd package. Will listen properly when it arrives, gah.

Edit: Oh yeah, it fucking rawked.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 8, 2011)

Sebski said:


> I thought the exact same thing about Blood Petals' intro. Not that it's a bad thing at all.


 
Was not meant to be a bad thing, just popped into my head. And to the guy who said the chords sound cheesy n chill? I dunno if I get the 'cheese' vibe from Corelia. I know you weren't hating, but if anything I think they sound sincere.


----------



## Static (Sep 8, 2011)

maaan this EP is so damned good.Easily one of my favorite releases of the year.

I thank you guys for this release.

great stuff.great stuff.really great stuff.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 9, 2011)

Bought the EP last night and was listening to it on the ride in to work this morning... great stuff! It's like Periphery + Protest the Hero and some rather tasty solos!  I dig it!


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 11, 2011)

Sebski said:


> Alright that's cool. Cheers for replying. If you do end up releasing them one by one, can I suggest putting up The Sound of Glaciers Moving up first



I also +1 that.

Bought the EP yesterday off of Bandcamp. My god. I've listened to it 7 times straight through already. This could end up being the best thing I've heard all year. Amazing collection of songs


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 11, 2011)

Even though my CD is cracked and Treetops is fucked up this is the only CD that has been in my car for a week now 

Shit is soooo goooood.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 11, 2011)

^Its true. Even a broken Corelia cd is >>>>> most other releases.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 11, 2011)

Kickass album, loveeeeee it.


----------



## Sea (Sep 11, 2011)

loved this album the second I heard it. my favorite is either treetops or the sound of glaciers moving.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Sep 12, 2011)

How does this thread not have more replies? One of the best prog albums in long while just came from these guys; one would think they'd get a ton of interest from SS.Org.


----------



## Devour3d (Sep 12, 2011)

All it took was one play of Treetops and I went and bought the EP and a shirt


----------



## infernalreaper (Sep 12, 2011)

i cant stop listening 2 the ep since yesterday. Amazing album. One of the top 5 releases of the year 4 sure


----------



## gunch (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh god the chorus to Treetops


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 12, 2011)

Bought the EP yesterday. 

Listened to it a few times while playing Dead Island.

Fuck yeah.

That is all.

Edit:

This is one of my faves
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvFNOBkZGiA


----------



## Cynic (Sep 12, 2011)

Already posted it in recording section, but it's also a bit relevant here:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 13, 2011)

Fuck this album is amazing, I really dig these guys. They're probably my new favorite prog metal band. The singer is awesome too, does a great job.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 14, 2011)

Just received my EP, man this is really really good.


----------



## Sebski (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah just got my EP, it's so much better to have an actual physical copy of the music. The album artwork is sick.


----------



## chevymeister (Sep 19, 2011)

OMG. I think I'm going to actually buy this album. Haha. 

 Great tunes guys.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 19, 2011)

i just discovered this band recently... i found an official youtube demo of one of their songs and needless to say, i was completely blown away by the talent of the guitarist


----------



## prh (Sep 20, 2011)

got ma CD today, art works sexy, music is just brilliant, i need money so i can fly to america and give them a big hug


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 17, 2011)

Bump, this album is still perfect.


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 17, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Bump, this album is still perfect.


 
its true. easily best EP of the year imo


----------



## Edbean (Dec 1, 2011)

This album is absolutely ridiculous. Please let me know the second someone tabs glaciers, glass faces, and treetops. 

Three of the coolest intros I've ever heard period. The vocals make this band really unique. Its kind of like a progressive djenty black metal vocal but still clean. A+++++

I wonder if they have t-shirts out yet...


----------



## Sebski (Dec 2, 2011)

Edbean said:


> This album is absolutely ridiculous. Please let me know the second someone tabs glaciers, glass faces, and treetops.
> 
> Three of the coolest intros I've ever heard period. The vocals make this band really unique. Its kind of like a progressive djenty black metal vocal but still clean. A+++++
> 
> I wonder if they have t-shirts out yet...



They've got a Glass Faces tab up on their site which is pretty much the same as what they play on the EP.

And I just thought I'd share this interview because it was quite a good read, and reveals what the band's up to these days.

November 2011

Really excited to hear how on it they are with recording the full-length.


----------



## Krullnar (Dec 2, 2011)

This is unreal stuff. Deep, convincing, inspirational.


----------



## Sebski (Dec 6, 2011)

Was checking the Corelia youtube to see if anything new was up for whatever reason, and I noticed I never watched the first blog video.


The intro sounds so so sick, wish it was used in the EP. Really hope that idea gets used for the full length or whatever the next Corelia release is.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 6, 2011)

Edbean said:


> The vocals make this band really unique. Its kind of like a progressive djenty black metal vocal


 
i didnt know that vocals could djent...

black metal vocals??? you on crack? or have you never actually listened to black metal?


----------



## Joeywilson (Dec 6, 2011)

This EP is amazing. I don't think there is a single thing I dislike about it.


----------



## prh (Dec 7, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> i didnt know that vocals could djent...
> 
> black metal vocals??? you on crack? or have you never actually listened to black metal?



dude i dont think hes too far from the truth, there are some moments that sound a lot like dimmu borgir vocally. the evil high screams


----------



## chevymeister (Dec 7, 2011)

Damn the site isn't up with the tabs you speak of unfortunately


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 7, 2011)

prh said:


> dude i dont think hes too far from the truth, there are some moments that sound a lot like dimmu borgir vocally. the evil high screams


 
idk, when i think of black metal, i think of bands like immortal, marduk, emperor, cobalt, deathspell omega and blut aus nord... never really listened to dimmu so i cant really relate


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 7, 2011)

chevymeister said:


> Damn the site isn't up with the tabs you speak of unfortunately


 

Check Ultimate Guitar or 911tabs.com.


----------



## Edbean (Dec 13, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> i didnt know that vocals could djent...
> 
> black metal vocals??? you on crack? or have you never actually listened to black metal?


----------



## Petal (Dec 14, 2011)

finally


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Dec 14, 2011)

Incredible.


----------



## sahaal (Dec 14, 2011)

holy shit goddamn


----------



## Sebski (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah saw that on Corelia's facebook, really nice interpretation. Amazing song in general.


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 15, 2011)

*cough* wheres the gp tab for Glaciers *cough*


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 15, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> *cough* wheres the gp tab for Glaciers *cough*



+100


----------



## Joh (Mar 27, 2012)

New video update from the band. New stuff sounds way good, can't wait for them to play live.


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/192030-corelia-studio-update-2012-a.html


----------



## Joh (Mar 27, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/192030-corelia-studio-update-2012-a.html



Yes, really.

And,





Bet ya didn't post that.


----------



## Sebski (Mar 28, 2012)

And they're beginning to post tabs finally, starting off with Glaciers aww yeeeeah corelia.net/tabs


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 1, 2012)

Just found out about this band and purchased the digital album. Haven't listened to all of it yet, but it sounds absolutely sick so far.
Holy Shit, those guys are awesome!


----------



## Joh (Apr 5, 2012)

Another update, the dudes put up a video of their guitarist, Chris Dower, running through all the solo's of Nostalgia!


----------



## Sebski (May 7, 2012)

They just uploaded a drum playthrough of Red Sky Harbor which is pretty nuts.


I really want to like Red Sky Harbor but I'm just really not a fan of the vocal melodies for the most part. Can't wait for tabs for the rest of the EP though.


----------

